
Calling Bullsh_t in the Age of Big Data - Dowwie
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLPnZfvKID1Sje5jWxt-4CSZD7bUI4gSPS
======
Dowwie
Project page: [http://callingbull.org/](http://callingbull.org/)

